# No polkit authentication agent found [Risolto]

## saverik

Salve,

ho installato il programma balenaEtcher da overlay con Layman per scrivere file iso su chiavette usb.

Veramente un ottimo programma.

Sono costretto ad usarlo solo come root  dalla shell in quanto mi manca  un settaggio che mi permetta di lanciarlo dalla menu applicazioni. 

Questo l'avviso:

```
 

 No polkit authentication agent found

Please install a polkit authentication agent for your desktop environment of choice to continue

```

ho installato consolekit ma devo chiedere aiuto in quanto non riesco a falo funzionare.

Qualche suggerimento???

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Che Desktop environments usi? Hai installato il l'agent di polkit? Dal sito del programma

 *Quote:*   

> "No polkit authentication agent found" error in GNU/Linux
> 
> Etcher requires an available polkit authentication agent in your system in order to show a secure password prompt dialog to perform elevation. Make sure you have one installed for the desktop environment of your choice.

 

----------

## sabayonino

Ciao

Io utilizzo RosaImageWriter direttamente dal loro sito con il loro binario.

)c'è in portage

```
app-cdr/isoimagewriter

     Available versions:  (5) (~)0.2 ~0.8

       {debug}

     Installed versions:  0.2(5)(00:03:09 06/08/2019)(-debug)

     Homepage:            http://wiki.rosalab.com/en/index.php/Blog:ROSA_Planet/ROSA_Image_Writer

     Description:         Write hybrid ISO files onto a USB disk
```

ma alcune volte si intrippa.

Con il loro binario non ha mai toppato (almeno a me) , attenzione che richiede alcune librerie QT

----------

## saverik

Ciao uso XFCE.

(Questa e' la prima volta che mi cimento con polkit e scusami per la mia misconoscenza).

Ho installato consolekit ,sysa-uth/polkit...( devo installare xfce-polkit-git anche se non lo trovo in gentoo?)

Devo dire che questo programma per la nostra Gentoo va benissimo.Li ho provati quasi tutti ,compreso unetbootin.BalenaEtcher non fallisce un colpo.

L'unica cosa e' che non riesco a farlo funzionare dalle applicazioni.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *saverik wrote:*   

> Ho installato consolekit ,sysa-uth/polkit...( devo installare xfce-polkit-git anche se non lo trovo in gentoo?)

 

Nell'overlay linxon il pacchetto xfce4-polkit esiste. Prova ad installarlo per vedere se funziona, da quello che ho capito dovrebbe aprirti una finestra per l'immissione della password di root.

----------

## saverik

Ciao a tutti .

Ho risolto facendo l'update del pacchetto da qui :  https://gpo.zugaina.org/sys-boot/etcher

Forse si era corrotto ... 

Grazie a tutti per l'aiuto

----------

